# "Where are you?"



## IDriveGNV (Mar 10, 2018)

File this under early warnings.

Is it just me, or do most of the pax who call and lead with "Where are you?" turn out to be problem pax once you let them into your car?

It seems almost every time this happens, the person turns out to have attitude issues. Do you experience this also? What are some of your early warning signs?

Last night, one of these and his three buddies pestered me the whole ride, repeatedly touching my shoulder to demand my attention, all the while making jokes about my driving maneuvers and excusing it by claiming they were trying to make me laugh. One actually made up a joke on the spot about a pax being ejected from an Uber only to be anally raped by a black guy alongside the road. Not funny at all. All three guys acted like horse's asses the whole trip. They had obviously already had a few and heading to the bar. I reported the bad behavior.

I'm thinking of treating myself with more respect, and disengaging with these people immediately upon hearing "Where are you?"


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Kevin Tambling said:


> File this under early warnings.
> 
> Is it just me, or do most of the pax who call and lead with "Where are you?" turn out to be problem pax once you let them into your car?
> 
> ...


I've learned to cancel immediately if a pax calls & is whiny or snippy. Just hang up & cancel. It's not worth it to deal with them.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kevin Tambling said:


> File this under early warnings.
> 
> Is it just me, or do most of the pax who call and lead with "Where are you?" turn out to be problem pax once you let them into your car?
> 
> ...


When you hear that
CANCEL.

Had one call repeatedly.
I was trapped behind a horse & buggy and car accident.
The wheel was broken on the carriage and they were loading onto a flat bed.

I am nicely trying to explain to this idiot what is keeping me.
When he interrupts " Are you Coming "!

" Not Anymore, bye". Click . . .

We do NOT get paid enough to put up with these people.

May muggers eat them all alive !


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

I usually tell them I'm stuck in traffic and they should cancel because I probably wont be picking them up. Works 75% of the time.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

I used to feel bad about canceling.

Now
I wish their cellphones would explode in their hands when i press cancel . . .

The image makes me smile . . .


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Automatically if a pax calls before I get there, I'm pissed. It better be a call to inform me of pickup location info, anything else........

We have a distracted driving law here that everyone knows about because it is highly publicized. How dare someone be so entitled to risk me getting a ticket for their behalf! Yes I have a Bluetooth, but in order to answer the call I have to cancel the navigation so I can hear them, then fool with the Uber app after the call so I can reopen navigation. 

"Where are you?"

"Sitting at the side of the road." 

"Why?"

"Because you called me and in being a safe driver and in compliance with the Washington State Distracted Driving law, I have pulled over to answer your call."

"Well how long will it take for you to get here?"

"2 minutes longer than it was before because I'm sitting on the side of the road talking to you."

"Okay....Okay........can you start heading this way?? We are in a hurry!"

"In compliance with Washington State Distracted Driving laws, this car will not move until I am 100% hands free and off the phone."

"Fine!!!"......(click! hangs up)

Me....looks on the rider app and sees there are no other uber cars closer than me.

Hits Cancel, drives away listening to my favorite song on the radio.


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Pull over somewhere stop for a coffee break. Ignore phone they will eventually cancel. #CancellationRatesMatter


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

“I’m out of your life.”


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Here are some texts I've received en route to arrival, all of which earned an instant cancel:

1) The one who doesn't know where they are:










2) The one who requests a ride ten minutes too late:










3) And this gem, the one who is overanxious:


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

IDriveGNV said:


> File this under early warnings.
> 
> Is it just me, or do most of the pax who call and lead with "Where are you?" turn out to be problem pax once you let them into your car?
> 
> ...


"Where are you?" is almost always a problem sign. Look at the app, it shows you where I am. Unless it's something like I'm actually basically at the location and I'm having trouble finding them and from their view on the app, I'm there but they aren't seeing me, then that might make sense. Or I've arrived (countdown started) and they are just having trouble spotting my car.. fine.. Otherwise, "where are you?" is a one star waiting to happen, and you should probably bail while you can.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

It depends how they say it. If it is "Where are you?" "What is taking so long?", "Are you coming?" or something like this then always cancel. Best is to make no contact whatsoever and just silently cancel so they have no ammunition to claim you "discriminated" against them or got into a fight, etc. Taking these people is only asking for trouble and the rideshare companies do not have our backs at all.

If the person is nice about it or explains that the app is messing up, etc. then I usually won't cancel on them.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

IDriveGNV said:


> File this under early warnings.
> 
> Is it just me, or do most of the pax who call and lead with "Where are you?" turn out to be problem pax once you let them into your car?
> 
> ...


That's when you hit cancel.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

IDriveGNV said:


> File this under early warnings.
> 
> Is it just me, or do most of the pax who call and lead with "Where are you?" turn out to be problem pax once you let them into your car?
> 
> ...


Don't think. Do. Immediately cancel when they call asking why you're not driving faster/where are you etc. That type also typically tends to be a backseat driver and generally annoying.



Lissetti said:


> Automatically if a pax calls before I get there, I'm pissed. It better be a call to inform me of pickup location info, anything else........
> 
> We have a distracted driving law here that everyone knows about because it is highly publicized. How dare someone be so entitled to risk me getting a ticket for their behalf! Yes I have a Bluetooth, but in order to answer the call I have to cancel the navigation so I can hear them, then fool with the Uber app after the call so I can reopen navigation.
> 
> ...


It really IS annoying that when they call, the phone screen obscures the directions on top of the screen. Try to explain that to the passenger when they're asking you if you can find your way. Try to say, if you'd hang up I'D BE ABLE TO SEE WHERE YOU ARE...



touberornottouber said:


> It depends how they say it. If it is "Where are you?" "What is taking so long?", "Are you coming?" or something like this then always cancel. Best is to make no contact whatsoever and just silently cancel so they have no ammunition to claim you "discriminated" against them or got into a fight, etc. Taking these people is only asking for trouble and the rideshare companies do not have our backs at all.
> 
> If the person is nice about it or explains that the app is messing up, etc. then I usually won't cancel on them.


Good point. I've always done that too, when they turn pissy I d/c and cancel the ride.


----------



## Phasmatrope (Mar 15, 2016)

Yeah I am 150% behind ALL of this. From my experience, there should only be 2 reasons why someone should call when you're en route:

1) they called the ride for someone else who isn't on the app and are telling you where their friend is (in which case you generally need their help to coordinate, but usually it's a pain, because the person often isn't where they say they are, there might be a language barrier, etc),
2) they have a dog or other pet, and are just politely giving you a head's up/"out" in case you don't wanna deal. 

Generally though, if someone calls me when I'm on my way there, I'm already slightly irritable because they're distracting me from directions, and for the most part, they're generally just being impatient/high-maintenance. 

I'll sometimes give them the benefit of the doubt, but if they call AGAIN after that, then they're definitely impatient/irritable, and I/you don't wanna deal with that BS, and I just hang up and Cancel.


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

I work an area that has far too many tech workers from India. Every time I see the name like Raj or Patel I cancel because I won't let anyone who wipes their ass with their bare left hand ride in my car. Sorry, but I'm not going to wipe feces germs off of everything within the reach of Raj's left hand. My car, my rules. I don't need that kind of diversity.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Doughie said:


> I work an area that has far too many tech workers from India. Every time I see the name like Raj or Patel I cancel because I won't let anyone who wipes their ass with their bare left hand ride in my car. Sorry, but I'm not going to wipe feces germs off of everything within the reach of Raj's left hand. My car, my rules. I don't need that kind of diversity.


They probably don't tip either.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> Is this left hand thing real? Ok now I'm curious. Off too google it.
> 
> Sho' nuff...
> 
> https://www.wikihow.com/Use-an-Indian-Bathroom


I just removed India from my places to visit list.


----------



## Juggalo9er (Dec 7, 2017)

UberBeamer said:


> Is this left hand thing real? Ok now I'm curious. Off too google it.
> 
> Sho' nuff...
> 
> https://www.wikihow.com/Use-an-Indian-Bathroom


This made my day


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

Why don't you just tell them "I stopped to have a beer"


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Doughie said:


> I work an area that has far too many tech workers from India. Every time I see the name like Raj or Patel I cancel because I won't let anyone who wipes their ass with their bare left hand ride in my car. Sorry, but I'm not going to wipe feces germs off of everything within the reach of Raj's left hand. My car, my rules. I don't need that kind of diversity.


First, that link beamer put, clearly shows TP (just because there are some places that might not have it, doesn't mean everywhere won't, there are places in the US that doesn't stock it up right lol), so I see no basis for an assumption that people from India are going to wipe without TP. Second, they aren't in India, and the toilets here don't work like that anyway. Third, refusing to pick up someone because they have an Indian sounding name doesn't sound like it might be a problem? I see people complaining that people from India are changing their name to Max or something.. well now you know why. Isn't it a bit pathetic that they have to do that because of some people's attitudes? You really might want to rethink that. How would you feel if someone refused to pick you up because your name sounded too much like a race they didn't want to associate with? It really wouldn't feel good, you know?


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Phasmatrope said:


> Generally though, if someone calls me when I'm on my way there, I'm already slightly irritable because they're distracting me from directions, and for the most part, they're generally just being impatient/high-maintenance.


^THIS^. All day everyday!


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

Pawtism said:


> First, that link beamer put, clearly shows TP, so I see no basis for an assumption that people from India are going to wipe without TP. Second, they aren't in India, and the toilets here don't work like that anyway. Third, refusing to pick up someone because they have an Indian sounding name doesn't sound like it might be a problem? I see people complaining that people from India are changing their name to Max or something.. well now you know why. Isn't it a bit pathetic that they have to do that because of some people's attitudes? You really might want to rethink that. How would you feel if someone refused to pick you up because your name sounded too much like a race they didn't want to associate with? It really wouldn't feel good, you know?


That was not my link and it's probably referring to a 5 star hotel. The sad truth is that 50% of India does not use toilets or even latrines. They crap outdoors like cats and dogs. Try googling open defacation India. The left hand with no tp wipe deal is well known and they used to be proud of it. They use a jar of water. There's only one jar so there's no chance of a clean water rinse.
Feel free to go out to your favorite authentic Indian restaurant tonight to show how less racist you are.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Doughie said:


> That was not my link and it's probably referring to a 5 star hotel. The sad truth is that 50% of India does not use toilets or even latrines. They crap outdoors like cats and dogs. Try googling open defacation India. The left hand with no tp wipe deal is well known and they used to be proud of it. They use a jar of water. There's only one jar so there's no chance of a clean water rinse.
> Feel free to go out to your favorite authentic Indian restaurant tonight to show how less racist you are.


If you were picking up people in India, I might understand your concern. Seattle uses western toilets, TP and all. No buckets of water to be found unless someone is mopping the floor. It's not a reason to exclude an entire race of pax.

I ate at an authentic Indian restaurant 4 nights ago, and will happily go there again soon, because their butter chicken is the best in town.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Lissetti said:


> Automatically if a pax calls before I get there, I'm pissed. It better be a call to inform me of pickup location info, anything else........
> 
> We have a distracted driving law here that everyone knows about because it is highly publicized. How dare someone be so entitled to risk me getting a ticket for their behalf! Yes I have a Bluetooth, but in order to answer the call I have to cancel the navigation so I can hear them, then fool with the Uber app after the call so I can reopen navigation.
> 
> ...


THIS! Is gold .


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Fuberer said:


> THIS! Is gold .


I can actually imagine her driving away jamming out to the radio with a big ole smile.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Fuberer said:


> THIS! Is gold .


....and there's nothing they can complain about. I was just being a safe driver



Pawtism said:


> I can actually imagine her driving away jamming out to the radio with a big ole smile.


My parents music! Old school Aretha! 
R-E-S-P-E-C-T........Find out what it means to me!......


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

Lissetti said:


> My parents music! Old school Aretha!
> R-E-S-P-E-C-T........Find out what it means to me!......


Probably felt something like this... 
https://www.today.com/parents/little-girl-dances-aretha-franklins-respect-recital-t25201


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Sometimes those calls are fun.

"Where are you?"

Los Angeles.

"No, I mean where are you right now?"

Downtown Los Angeles.

"Are you close?"

Well, close is relative. I'm 50 feet closer to you than I was 5 minutes ago but not as close as I will be 5 minutes from now.

"What?"

I know right?!

(click)

CANCEL


----------



## Working4peanuts (Jan 16, 2018)

I can't wait to travel to India. I'm going straight to the uber support center and ask to meet rohit so i can shake his hand to thank him for wasting hundreds of hours of my life emailing him 1000 times saying every time "what part of this don't you understand moron?"

Once he comes out to the lobby, ill say do you mind if i make you wait 2 minutes while i check on something? (Like they always say to us.)

Then I'll go to the crapper, take a huge dump, smear it all over my left hand and then go out and shake his for about 30 seconds.

Yeah yeah it's just a fantasy. Its on my list right after sticking my face in the obvious spot on stormy Daniels...


----------



## Doughie (May 6, 2017)

Working4peanuts said:


> I can't wait to travel to India. I'm going straight to the uber support center and ask to meet rohit so i can shake his hand to thank him for wasting hundreds of hours of my life emailing him 1000 times saying every time "what part of this don't you understand moron?"
> 
> Once he comes out to the lobby, ill say do you mind if i make you wait 2 minutes while i check on something? (Like they always say to us.)
> 
> ...


They're too smart for the left hand trick. They know the deal. Throw him a curve and get him with the surprise right hand.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Lissetti said:


> ....and there's nothing they can complain about. I was just being a safe driver
> 
> My parents music! Old school Aretha!
> R-E-S-P-E-C-T........Find out what it means to me!......


Should set a clip of that song as a ringback tone for when paxes call you! LOL


----------



## Self-Inflicted (Mar 16, 2018)

I got a pretty angry "where are you" call tonight. I normally still pick them callers up if they are polite. This guy wasnt. I dropped off the previous couple, accepted the next ping, and started to drive the 4 minutes to destination. The dude called me 30 seconds into it and sounded piss. He growled a "where are you and when will you get there." It was only 4 minutes away. I had to cancel. That much anger would not have ended well for either of us.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

SuzeCB said:


> Should set a clip of that song as a ringback tone for when paxes call you! LOL


Or Lady Gaga/ Beyonce's song "Telephone" :

Hello, hello, baby
You called, I can't hear a thing.
I have got no service
In the club, you see, see
Wha-Wha-What did you say?
Oh, you're breaking up on me
Sorry, I cannot hear you,
I'm kinda busy.

Stop callin', stop callin',
I don't wanna think anymore!
I left my hand and my heart on the dance floor.
Stop callin', stop callin',
I don't wanna talk anymore!
I left my hand and my heart on the dance floor.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

NCHeel said:


> I usually tell them I'm stuck in traffic and they should cancel because I probably wont be picking them up. Works 75% of the time.


Sometimes I may be on a street or highway traveling in the opposite direction, or in heavy traffic, when I receive a ping for a pickup. If I am going North and need to adjust and go South (or East or West) or in the left turning lane and the ping is for a location to the right, I would consider it normal pax understanding that I have to make a U Turn to go in the other direction. Not so. Since they can see the GPS image going the other way than their location, they automatically cancel. What is the psychology on taking that action? They automatically face a longer wait for a new driver.



Self-Inflicted said:


> I got a pretty angry "where are you" call tonight. I normally still pick them callers up if they are polite. This guy wasnt. I dropped off the previous couple, accepted the next ping, and started to drive the 4 minutes to destination. The dude called me 30 seconds into it and sounded piss. He growled a "where are you and when will you get there." It was only 4 minutes away. I had to cancel. That much anger would not have ended well for either of us.


I get that quite often. Can't quite figure it out! They see the image on the app and if a driver is completing a dropoff, it tells the next rider in advance. Most of those who call and ask "where are you?" already know where you are! Quite often, the really eager riders are those who are running late for a train or an appointment. They don't factor in that there are other motorists on the road, traffic signals and congestion that the driver has to deal with from a dropoff location to a pick up point. The first question they ask when they get in is "How long is it going to take to get me to my destination?" I don't want to miss my train or my appointment! It gets even more interesting when you arrive and still have to wait for the pax to come out! Then the fun begins!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> They probably don't tip either.


Yup. They are Never Tippers.


----------



## Unleaded (Feb 16, 2018)

melusine3 said:


> Yup. They are Never Tippers.


One would think that all of what we drivers go through to provide this needed and valuable transportation service to riders that we would be better appreciated. Do they know what we have to go through? If not, somehow they should! Maybe there is a space in the advertising or in the rider application literature.

Between application, background check, using our own vehicles and gas, maintaining expensive Rideshare insurance and doing all we can and making sure that the rider gets the best possible service between their Point A and Point B, riders should be treating us much, much better. Their lives, comfort and safety are in our hands as we drive the highways, streets, bridges, and tunnels, sometimes enduring traffic gridlock and inclement weather conditions and other elements.

Not only should we be treated as they themselves would like to be treated, but they should adhere to a seeming rider code of ethics and show their appreciation to drivers in any way they can.

If we drivers were not providing this service, they would have to find alternative means or drive themselves and incur that which they are currently being shielded from lines of traffic, parking fees, parking meters, parking tickets, time lost, appointments and deadlines missed, inclement weather conditions, and much much more.

And then there is that little but important issue about tipping, which should come automatic after receiving great service. Have you ever seen in the movies when the rider gives a cabbie a bunch of bills and says, "keep the change"..... ??? The same should apply to their Rideshare driver. Through the app, they already know where the driver is and how long it will take the driver to get to their location. There is no reason for the rider to ask where the driver is! There should be no initial anger, unless the rider is already having a bad day. That is not the driver'sfault! And riders need to remember that their driver is not the only vehicle traveling on the road and that an unforeseeable and unanticipated traffic delay is part of the normal course.

Nuff said! Have a fantastic Rideshare day!



Pawtism said:


> "Where are you?" is almost always a problem sign. Look at the app, it shows you where I am. Unless it's something like I'm actually basically at the location and I'm having trouble finding them and from their view on the app, I'm there but they aren't seeing me, then that might make sense. Or I've arrived (countdown started) and they are just having trouble spotting my car.. fine.. Otherwise, "where are you?" is a one star waiting to happen, and you should probably bail while you can.


One would think that all of what we drivers go through to provide this needed and valuable transportation service to riders that we would be better appreciated. Do they know what we have to go through? If not, somehow they should! Maybe there is a space in the advertising or in the rider application literature.

Between application, background check, using our own vehicles and gas, maintaining expensive Rideshare insurance and doing all we can and making sure that the rider gets the best possible service between their Point A and Point B, riders should be treating us much, much better. Their lives, comfort and safety are in our hands as we drive the highways, streets, bridges, and tunnels, sometimes enduring traffic gridlock and inclement weather conditions and other elements.

Not only should we be treated as they themselves would like to be treated, but they should adhere to a seeming rider code of ethics and show their appreciation to drivers in any way they can.

If we drivers were not providing this service, they would have to find alternative means or drive themselves and incur that which they are currently being shielded from like lines of traffic, parking fees, parking meters, parking tickets, time lost, appointments and deadlines missed, inclement weather conditions, and much much more.

And then there is that little but important issue about tipping, which should come automatic after receiving great service. Have you ever seen in the movies when the rider gives a cabbie a bunch of bills and says, "keep the change"..... ??? The same should apply to their Rideshare driver. Through the app, they already know where the driver is and how long it will take the driver to get to their location. There is no reason for the rider to ask where the driver is! There should be no initial anger, unless the rider is already having a bad day. That is not the driver'sfault! And riders need to remember that their driver is not the only vehicle traveling on the road and that an unforeseeable and unanticipated traffic delay is part of the normal course.

Nuff said! Have a fantastic Rideshare day!


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

So here's another side of the coin -

Today, I had this. 4.8 passenger. He claimed "I hadn't moved on his app for 10 minutes". Seemed rude. I asked him where it showed me on his app and it was of course, not where I was currently. Pick him and his wife up, he again explains and apologizes why he called. At drop off, was waiting for him to get out but he waited for me to rate so he could rate me. This is always awkward when the passenger is behind you as you rate and wrap up things so I do 5 stars(would have normally done 4 for the call). Sure enough, he rates me 5 and tips me $8(trip was only about $12 charge from uber so >50% tip)

It's not all doom and gloom. I took the passenger I could have easily cancelled on and got nothing. I turned it into a positive experience, talking about local bars and restaurants that would be fun for their vacation. Emphasized with the fact that "the app" is bad. De-emphasized anything that put the blame on the passenger for calling.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Had one lady call as I’m stopped at a red light at the intersection before her pick up. “It shows you’re not moving. How come?” I’m at a red light a minute away from your pickup “ya should come up with a better excuse to wasting my time” and she hangs up 

I get to her, she comes over to my open window. “Thanks for finally getting here. I need to go get my bags. It’ll be a few minutes” well, thanks to the timer, I waited the allotted time and got the heck out of dodge. Saw her waving at me in the middle of the street as I was a block down. 

Oh well.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

IDriveGNV said:


> File this under early warnings.
> 
> Is it just me, or do most of the pax who call and lead with "Where are you?" turn out to be problem pax once you let them into your car?
> 
> ...


I like to play "Wheres Waldo" I pull into an area close enough to start the clock and turn off my lights and sit and wait...some of these yo yo's will come completely unglued with the texting and phone calls but eventually they all cancel.


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

Doughie said:


> I work an area that has far too many tech workers from India. Every time I see the name like Raj or Patel I cancel because I won't let anyone who wipes their ass with their bare left hand ride in my car. Sorry, but I'm not going to wipe feces germs off of everything within the reach of Raj's left hand. My car, my rules. I don't need that kind of diversity.


You HAVE to read this information on how to act more like an American. It's hilarious and meant to help workers that come here. https://www.immihelp.com/newcomer/mentality-behavior-of-indians-in-usa.html



1.5xorbust said:


> They probably don't tip either.


No tips, always take 4:59 to get to car. Females are by far the worst. *****y, entitled, snotty and late. I cancel / no show them if at all possible.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Talcire said:


> You HAVE to read this information on how to act more like an American. It's hilarious and meant to help workers that come here. https://www.immihelp.com/newcomer/mentality-behavior-of-indians-in-usa.html
> 
> No tips, always take 4:59 to get to car. Females are by far the worst. *****y, entitled, snotty and late. I cancel / no show them if at all possible.


I should have done that. At 4:58 she came waddling out and stunk up my car to high heaven. Smoke and heavy body odor with a whiff of female stink. Ewwww


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Passengers putting in the wrong pick up location has gotten so bad that I usually text when I arrive and say "I'm here at 123 main st." Either that, or if I get the "where are you?" call, I'll say "I'm at 123 Main st, the ADDRESS YOU PUT IN" in a slight "you idiot" tone.

Had a guy yesterday put in an address almost 2 mile from his actual location. I had already waited the 5 minutes when I got the "where are you?" call, so I cancelled and moved on. I've had several passengers put in their DESTINATION as their pick up address.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> Passengers putting in the wrong pick up location has gotten so bad that I usually text when I arrive and say "I'm here at 123 main st." Either that, or if I get the "where are you?" call, I'll say "I'm at 123 Main st, the ADDRESS YOU PUT IN" in a slight "you idiot" tone.
> 
> Had a guy yesterday put in an address almost 2 mile from his actual location. I had already waited the 5 minutes when I got the "where are you?" call, so I cancelled and moved on. I've had several passengers put in their DESTINATION as their pick up address.


Had two last week going to the local airport. Both called saying their pickup spots were further away and if I could pick them
Up there. Stayed in place, once canceled and one "no showed" 
Checked their destinations and sure enough, airport.

If you're going to the airport then why on earth are you not making sure you're inputting the correct pickup spot?


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Joshua J said:


> So here's another side of the coin -
> 
> Today, I had this. 4.8 passenger. He claimed "I hadn't moved on his app for 10 minutes". Seemed rude. I asked him where it showed me on his app and it was of course, not where I was currently. Pick him and his wife up, he again explains and apologizes why he called. At drop off, was waiting for him to get out but he waited for me to rate so he could rate me. This is always awkward when the passenger is behind you as you rate and wrap up things so I do 5 stars(would have normally done 4 for the call). Sure enough, he rates me 5 and tips me $8(trip was only about $12 charge from uber so >50% tip)
> 
> It's not all doom and gloom. I took the passenger I could have easily cancelled on and got nothing. I turned it into a positive experience, talking about local bars and restaurants that would be fun for their vacation. Emphasized with the fact that "the app" is bad. De-emphasized anything that put the blame on the passenger for calling.


Why do you allow pax to remain in your vehicle after you've ended the ride and need to rate them? Rides end when pax is outside vehicle with the door shut (usually slammed hard AF) behind them.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Why do you allow pax to remain in your vehicle after you've ended the ride and need to rate them? Rides end when pax is outside vehicle with the door shut (usually slammed hard AF) behind them.


I see what you're getting at, but not necessarily. For example, when I'm dropping off at the airport I want that ride completed and rated in the app prior to helping unload my rider's luggage, and I want that so that there is absolutely no obstacle between the time I end the ride and rate until they're notified and asked to rate and tip.

What I noticed is when I waited to end the rides at airports after I unloaded the pax and their luggage my tipping rate wasn't all that good.

When I ended the ride before I began the pax and luggage unloading my tipping rate increased quite nicely.

I carried that over to all rides and I noticed an increase in tips, mostly because they have the phone in front of them at the conclusion of the ride.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> I should have done that. At 4:58 she came waddling out and stunk up my car to high heaven. Smoke and heavy body odor with a whiff of female stink. Ewwww


I would've asked her what she's wearing, tell her it's a very seductive scent


----------



## Old BUF Guy (Feb 28, 2018)

I picked up a snowflake from her boyfriend's apt, and she wanted me to get her to the train station from 8 miles away when her train back to NYC was departing in 10 minutes. I told her that I doubted it, but I'd try if she wanted me to. She did.

I hit the pedal and got her there literally right as the train was pulling out of the station. She was like: what am I going to do now??? Umm, next time get dressed and leave earlier I thought...

Left her there holding her suitcase. Told her to request a ride once she decides what to do.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> I see what you're getting at, but not necessarily. For example, when I'm dropping off at the airport I want that ride completed and rated in the app prior to helping unload my rider's luggage, and I want that so that there is absolutely no obstacle between the time I end the ride and rate until they're notified and asked to rate and tip.
> 
> What I noticed is when I waited to end the rides at airports after I unloaded the pax and their luggage my tipping rate wasn't all that good.
> 
> ...


I do the opposite - I wait until that ride is done, everything of theirs is out of my car, and I see them walking through the sliding airport entrance door. Why cut the ride short and shave off .10 cents - drivers need every last nickel they can get!


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Julescase said:


> I do the opposite - I wait until that ride is done, everything of theirs is out of my car, and I see them walking through the sliding airport entrance door. Why cut the ride short and shave off .10 cents - drivers need every last nickel they can get!


I guess it's a mixed bag depending on where you drive.

I saw a steep incline in the number of tips I was getting after I switched over to completing as quickly as possible, and I mean a ten dollar tip makes up for a lot of dimes if you know what I mean.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

I don't get why some comments are so politicize 
Rudeness and attitude problems don't have a zip code or certain ethnic group or culture there're bad and good in each culture 
Back to the original post 
Yep when riders call and sound they are rushing you or they sound wasted that's an indicate of trouble makers


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

Another instant cancel...










Not only is it for a minor pax, but account owner didn't have the wherewithal to look at the picture or description of my car.

What kind of societal geniuses are we dealing with today?


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

backcountryrez said:


> Another instant cancel...
> 
> View attachment 219518
> 
> ...


well it is 10% possible his son is a middle aged dude living in the basement with no job no credit card and no smartphone


----------



## expoolman (Oct 7, 2015)

Telling you he won't be ready to go.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

1.5xorbust said:


> They probably don't tip either.


Guarantee you they NEVER tip. And NO, I don't cancel on Indian sounding names, just stating my experience.



Joshua J said:


> So here's another side of the coin -
> 
> Today, I had this. 4.8 passenger. He claimed "I hadn't moved on his app for 10 minutes". Seemed rude. I asked him where it showed me on his app and it was of course, not where I was currently. Pick him and his wife up, he again explains and apologizes why he called. At drop off, was waiting for him to get out but he waited for me to rate so he could rate me. This is always awkward when the passenger is behind you as you rate and wrap up things so I do 5 stars(would have normally done 4 for the call). Sure enough, he rates me 5 and tips me $8(trip was only about $12 charge from uber so >50% tip)
> 
> It's not all doom and gloom. I took the passenger I could have easily cancelled on and got nothing. I turned it into a positive experience, talking about local bars and restaurants that would be fun for their vacation. Emphasized with the fact that "the app" is bad. De-emphasized anything that put the blame on the passenger for calling.


The app will sometimes lag, which is why I always text the pax that "I'm here!" once I arrive. They sometimes will tell me that the app had me 2 minutes away.



Talcire said:


> You HAVE to read this information on how to act more like an American. It's hilarious and meant to help workers that come here. https://www.immihelp.com/newcomer/mentality-behavior-of-indians-in-usa.html
> 
> No tips, always take 4:59 to get to car. Females are by far the worst. *****y, entitled, snotty and late. I cancel / no show them if at all possible.


Depending upon my mood, if they've not arrived by 4 minutes, I cancel and jet.


----------



## Abstractuber (Nov 11, 2017)

Got a “ where are you “ text while she was standing right behind my car with my hazards on , of course. Literally 5 feet behind me with no other cars around.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Abstractuber said:


> Got a " where are you " text while she was standing right behind my car with my hazards on , of course. Literally 5 feet behind me with no other cars around.


PLEASE tell me you waited your 5 and got a cancel fee, then zoomed off!


----------



## Abstractuber (Nov 11, 2017)

melusine3 said:


> PLEASE tell me you waited your 5 and got a cancel fee, then zoomed off!


I wish.... she somehow managed to come to the door before the timer ran out.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

The first whiff of negativity, I cancel. I never have to wait long to get another request in my market, so those pax who exhibit problem child symptoms before I've arrived, or before the trip begins, get eliminated.

In my experience, the app has been a bit inaccurate with pin locations in the last several weeks, so I'll drive around the block or building, to accommodate normal polite pax. That said, nobody with a 'tude gets to ride.


----------



## uberoff44 (Mar 1, 2018)

Automatic cancel. I don’t even respond to them. Hang up and cancel.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

IDriveGNV said:


> File this under early warnings.
> 
> Is it just me, or do most of the pax who call and lead with "Where are you?" turn out to be problem pax once you let them into your car?
> 
> ...


Automatic cancel from me


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I got one of those this morning. I pull up to the front door of the hotel and sit a couple minutes. I then get a text "Where are you" I reply "At the <name of hotel> at the front right by the front door". Turns out they were at the next hotel over. They didn't bother to confirm the name of the hotel was correct before texting me "Where are you?". Of course it was a $3 fare (at least for me, Uber probably charged them $8) with no tip.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Wonkytonk said:


> I see what you're getting at, but not necessarily. For example, when I'm dropping off at the airport I want that ride completed and rated in the app prior to helping unload my rider's luggage, and I want that so that there is absolutely no obstacle between the time I end the ride and rate until they're notified and asked to rate and tip.
> 
> What I noticed is when I waited to end the rides at airports after I unloaded the pax and their luggage my tipping rate wasn't all that good.
> 
> ...


 I'm not sure have you noticed but everybody has their phone to their faces all day everyday. I'm glad you are getting more tips now but I don't think it's because of ending the trip early. I've been getting an increased amount of tips over the past few months too and I think it's because Uber is doing a better job at asking the customer to rate the driver.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Cdub2k said:


> I'm not sure have you noticed but everybody has their phone to their faces all day everyday. I'm glad you are getting more tips now but I don't think it's because of ending the trip early. I've been getting an increased amount of tips over the past few months too and I think it's because Uber is doing a better job at asking the customer to rate the driver.


At this point it's one of those things that's working so I don't want to change it but anecdotally it does feel as though when I do forget to do this I get less tips so watcha gonna do, ya know.


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

Cary Grant said:


> The first whiff of negativity, I cancel. I never have to wait long to get another request in my market, so those pax who exhibit problem child symptoms before I've arrived, or before the trip begins, get eliminated.
> 
> In my experience, the app has been a bit inaccurate with pin locations in the last several weeks, so I'll drive around the block or building, to accommodate normal polite pax. That said, nobody with a 'tude gets to ride.


Same here, but without the abundance of other rides.


----------

